# 300wsm manufacturer?



## 270widowmaker (Jul 6, 2012)

I plan on buying my father a 300 wsm due to reputation of the round and ability to go from whitetail hunts to elk and mule deer hunts. My major concern is which is the best manufacturer? I want at least a 7 lb. Rifle with preferrably a 24 in barrel, quality wood grain and action of the bolt. Ive seen pros and cons between several manufacturers but a decision is still very difficult due to wanting only the best for my father and seeing him love it as soon as he touches it.. this being said i like the Browning A Bolt Medallion but it has a 23" barrel and i dont want to sacrifice range, I also like the Savage American Classic but the entire rifle only holds 2 rounds anyone know the best way to go and why?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have the Browning stainless talker with the 23 inch barrel and it does loose 30 fps with my hand loads as compared factory advertised velocity. It puts a 180 gr Nosler Partition out at 2940 fps.
The only bad thing about the Browning (everyone else too) is the trigger. From Brownells you can get a trigger spring set for $25 that has a 2lb and 3lb spring. I have the 2lb in my rifle and my one son has the 3lb in his rifle.
I have not seen great wood in a Savage. Winchester and Remington I have seen nice wood in booth. I think Cooper is making magnums this year. If you have $1800 in you pocket you could get him a rifle he will love at first group. You just can't beat a Cooper and they have some with spectacular wood. Remington is the easiest to correct the trigger, and you can get a aftermarket good trigger for a Winchester. 
Tough decision, and I certainly didn't solve your problem, but I hope I gave you something to think about.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

If it makes any difference to you, the Savage holds 1 in the pipe and 2 in the mag. I wouldn't think this should make much difference as you should never need more than that any way, and you can always reload! I would agree with Plainsman on the Cooper if you have money to burn. They make some very beautiful rifles. If you want to go another way, buy a factory rifle and have Joel Russo(look him up online) make you a custom stock. He does some AMAZING work!


----------



## Jig Master (Nov 18, 2011)

Take a look at a Weatherby Vanguard Sub Moa.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Don't discount the CZ Safari rifles. Beautifull wood and beadblasted stainless. Accurate, Beautiful and highly functional rifles! :thumb:


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I have a Tikka T3 Hunter in 300 wsm and like it. It has decent wood, nothing like the beautiful walnut in Remingtons but still pretty good. Its very accurate and has an adjustable trigger. It also has one of the smoothest bolts I have ever used. It is on the light side but I put a Limbsaver recoil pad on it and now can shoot at the range all day with no problem.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Kimber 8400 sounds like the gun your after. Great wood, nice trigger, option of stainless synthetic or wood blued, light weight for the mountains, good recoil pad from the factory. Should be a hair over a $1000 but you can find them on the rack sometimes for just under a grand if they have been sitting too long. 300WSM aren't as popular as they were when they first came out, so you may be able to find a discounted one.


----------

